# A baby at an agility trial...



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I took the girls (all three of them!) to an agility trial this weekend. We had a great time. Piper finished her OJP title and got her first Ex. A Jumpers (preferred) leg. She also Q'd in T2B one day. I was disappointed that Ruby still didn't finish her AXJ title (needs, and HAS needed, just one more leg), but she ran pretty nicely all weekend. Saved her last Q for the very last class of the last day (T2B). I was so proud of her-I nearly decided not to even bother running her as the course had a very tricky element (coming off the A-frame *twice* toward two curved tunnels-the dogs had to get the specified tunnel entrance each time which wouldn't be too bad if you dog didn't have a tendancy to NOT stop at the bottom of the A-frame, especially when faced with a tunnel!). But Q she did AND won the class!

Hannah got a lot of good socialization and was a big hit. Taking a baby to a dog show is kind of like taking a puppy to a park, only in reverse.

My set-up this weekend (the dark green crate was the diaper changing area, then the baby ex-pen, then the light green crate was all our stuff, then the stroller was just mostly for her to sit in when we were at the crates-I "wore" her most of the time):










Proof that my baby can sleep just about anywhere!


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Your post brought back a lot of memories from when my daughter was little, only I was at horse shows. Mine napped in her pack'n'play until she 4 and I will admit to using the dogs flexi on the back of her overalls to help keep her out of trouble.

Thanks for the memories, that baby turned 16 today.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

That is a great setup, I love it!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Sarah, did you haul all that gear yourself or was your hubby along? My newest granddaughter has that same blanket....so cozy. Glad you all had a good time!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Your ability to juggle is impressive! Hannah is adorable and congratulations to you and your 4 legged ones on their success.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

You must be a champion of organization!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

AWWWWEEEE.. She is a doll! How lucky for you!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Great set-up! Your daughter is beautiful and looks so peaceful sleeping.


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

Awww.. sweet set up!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats on the Qs, new title and class win. How fun! I love the setup too, very very cute! Thanks for posting the cute pics.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Finn's Fan said:


> Sarah, did you haul all that gear yourself or was your hubby along? My newest granddaughter has that same blanket....so cozy. Glad you all had a good time!


DH at an agility trial?!? Ha! I was able to drop off the crates and such Thursday night, so all I had to do was strap on the baby, load my bags into the stroller and walk the dogs in each morning. I did take two trips today to get everything in the van, although I strongly suspect I could have got it all in one trip.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Your baby is sweet, and is definitely learning to sleep through all kinds of noise. No tip-toeing around the house when this little one is napping.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

You must have won the prize for best setup!
Congrats all around.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Iowa Gold, you rocked it...


----------



## Paige&Lily (Nov 4, 2010)

That is priceless! Thanks for sharing the pics of Hannah and her "sisters"!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Got to hand it to you, you're an amazing Multi-tasker, good for you!

Great pictures of your beautiful Hannah.


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

Congrats! ...I remember doing so much with my kids when they were little! Take lots of pictures and have fun!...I took them everywhere! My employer built a nursery as a surprise for my son...he really wanted me to stay!...My 2 kids have grown up...and now have moved on, and have great careers!..(that's what they are supposed to do...giggle....but I do miss em a lot!..)

Ps..great crates for the dogs...what kind? ..and where did you get them? (pease!)


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

They are Noz to Noz. The lighter green is the newer style-it has both the front door and a side door. I got them a while back so I'm not sure where I got the last one, maybe Amazon or EBay?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

The Noz to Noz are available at Amazon. Just bought one! Thanks!


----------

